# Corner vivarium build



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I started a few weeks ago.. have taken a few pictures and figured I would start a build thread too.. 

Here is the tank...my wife painted the stand and trim white to match my reef adjacent reef...










Here is my reef and the tank before painting white


















I started on the background last week.. decided to do them out of the tank on egg crate... 










Here are the panels with the foam carved and substrate attached..










Will post some more later when they are in the tank..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got the background roughed in... not attached yet.. the branches are not part of the background so still deciding on their orientation... 










I know mixing frogs is frowned upon.. but these were so cute I couldn't resist adding them.. 









Substrate on the way.. should have it in next week sometime..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Too funny! As a former reef keeper I know how much work it takes to keep a tank that clean! Great work


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.. takes some dedication for sure... I'm weird tho.. I enjoy the maintenance portion of it haha..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

That looks awesome! Lots of planting potential! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks... should have the substrate in on Wednesday...then will wait a bit and order plants and FF culture.. then let it grow for a while... can't wait to get some green in there!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tank looks great! How many gallons is it?


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

d_mill24 said:


> Tank looks great! How many gallons is it?


Thanks... best I can tell it's roughly 30 gallons.. 

Substrate arrives today, but I'm going to wait a bit for the silicone and background to cure some more before adding.. still has a slight smell to it..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I believe it's a 36 gallon. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good size! Cannot wait to see the next steps!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I ordered a green element evo.. the 18" 30w one.. definitely not enough spread for the whole tank.. so I went ahead and ordered another one.. I think two should give me nice coverage and med-high light on most areas of tank... thoughts on that??

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

GOSKN5 said:


> I ordered a green element evo.. the 18" 30w one.. definitely not enough spread for the whole tank.. so I went ahead and ordered another one.. I think two should give me nice coverage and med-high light on most areas of tank... thoughts on that??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Not sure how that will work with the triangular set up. Here's a pic of my corner tank, I







have two different sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Damon Ryan said:


> Not sure how that will work with the triangular set up. Here's a pic of my corner tank, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I measured and two fit pretty well... should it be enough light for the entire tank?

Also, while I got ya... the back corner of my top is a plastic piece.. do you have a fan there? Or should I do screen or what? Thanks for the help

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok but you can probably get a larger one for the front portion of the tank! And for the back corner I have a piece of glass instead of that plastic piece. I highly recommend getting a piece cut to substitute for that plastic piece. I do have a fan built into the background that comes to the top so I can access it but it is not working as I expected. I would not do it that way, if I were you I would get one that has magnets and goes on the top glass,inside of the tank. Have it frog proofed of course, you wouldn't want to chop up your frogs. I believe someone on the board here sells fans that are plug and play, it would be something to check out. But it's not that necessary, it's beneficial for the plants and for the front glass but I find myself squeegeeing the front glass anyway! And I have a couple tanks that don't have fans that are doing good without that circulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Vining (Dec 30, 2016)

Amazing reef. It's nice to see a build of well done rock outcrops and small fish. Very nice.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks... my plan for the tank was to have a bunch of small fish to keep the tank to scale.. I do have a huge chromis.. but otherwise all fish are under 3"... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Added the drainage area and a little trickle from the cork bark...


















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks good, when are you getting the new lights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

The second one came in today.. I think it covers the tank pretty well.. I have to get the back piece of glass or acrylic so I can situate the lights... 

Should I vent the back somehow? Or is a solid piece ok?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't do acrylic it will warp from heat and it will get permanent. You could vent but it would be better if it was towards the front to the tank to clear up the glass but otherwise get a small internal CPU fan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Added the substrate and just about finished the scape... when is the appropriate time to add the leaf litter and the springtails? 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sounds like a good time now. That's what I did, added plants and 4 weeks in, I'm seeing many springtails. Isopods are scarce yet, but I have plenty more I can add. Do you have your plants? 
Btw, your background looks awesome. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks... don't have plants yet.. probably ordering at the end of this week.. also going to order my FF supplies.. then let tank run until March or so before adding frogs

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Take my suggestions with a grain of salt, I'm a noob. I probably should make that disclaimer with every post. I wish more of the experienced people would weigh in and answer questions. Just confirming that I'm on the right track. I just added more plants today, I'm going to have to stop. But new growth is showing on the first ones I planted, so far so good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

This is looking really good. I'm excited to see how you plant it!


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

For fans today I installed the low profile tropical breeze fans that are in the classifieds pretty happy


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

You can put the springtails in as soon as you get the substrate in.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.. when I add the leaf litter is there a need to feed the springtails in the tank? Or are they good on the substrate and any mold thay pops up?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

They usually do good without but you're tank hasn't been though the mold cycle yet. I like to add a mushroom or banana or an apple for them to feast on. I also wouldn't add leaf litter until you get the plants. It will make it much easier when planting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh good point on the leaf litter... the cork bark with the water trickling has a little mold on it

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably a dumb question... but should I be able to see the springtails in the viv? In the Tupperware container if I opened it i could see em crawling all around... since I added them to the viv I haven't seen the first one.. I even turned the dirt a little and no luck???

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

You may not for a bit. Put a shroom in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok will give it a try.. thanks.. a couple more pics




















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

You can always sprinkle in some yeast too. Also I would get repashy bug burger and morning wood if you plan on keeping isos and springs handy.


----------



## Sean625 (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice looking tank. Im a noob here too and i am looking for inspiration for a corner tank shipped like yours. Subscribed to your thread

Cheers


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

GOSKN5 said:


> Probably a dumb question... but should I be able to see the springtails in the viv? In the Tupperware container if I opened it i could see em crawling all around... since I added them to the viv I haven't seen the first one.. I even turned the dirt a little and no luck???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I bury a a few grains of rice under the leaf litter when I'm trying to get the springtails established. If you have an established population, you should be able to turn over a few leaves and see them crawling around. I'm no expert on springtails, but when I'm getting a tank started, I bury about half a dozen grains of rice under the leaf little and add groups of springtails about 3 or 4 times over a week. Again, I'm no expert but this is what has worked for me.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

So how do I go about monitoring humidity? Everything I read speaks to the importance of it.. then nearly every comment says they don't track humidity because the available devices aren't accurate... 

Is it better to get a cheap thermometer and hygrometer to get a ballpark idea?

Or do most folks just feel and judge based on the tank? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

I had a thermometer/ hygrometer I used in my lab that I borrowed for the viv. But also got an Accurite for $20. The accurite is good enough to get an idea. I have a 1/2 inch water level in the bottom. The substrate was added with sufficient moisture and I've adjusted my mist king to 4 times a day for 30 seconds roughly every 3 hours. The leaves dry before it mists again. I have to hand spray the moss I added 2 weeks ago but other than that, all looks good with new growth. It will depend on so many factors. You just have to play around with it. 
Don't forget my disclaimer. I'm a noob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

In addition I monitor the water level and so far no increase or decrease. I'd adjust misting depending on that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

We have plants... order came from glass box tropicals.. everything packed nicely and arrive in great shape...

Plants are:

Broms:
Burgundy x fireball
Winnie the pooh
Hojo Rojo
Rabbits foot fern
Begonia partita 
Begonia buttercup
And the tillandsia which I know are a toss up... 





































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What frogs do you plan on getting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Damon Ryan said:


> What frogs do you plan on getting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine spot leucs I am fairly certain is what we have decided on... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

So the tank right now stays around 80-90 percent humidity depending on how long between me misting... I didn't mist for 24 hours and humidity is 85..

Temperature has ranged from 76-81...

All of this is with just a zoomed dual instrument.. so I know it may not be totally accurate..

From what I have read these parameters are ok for leucs? Am I right?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tank is looking great! Can't wait to see how it grows in.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks!

What is the correct type of water for my misting? I have an rodi for my reef... I am on well water, and also have a filter on my fridge for water.. would any of these be ok for misting purposes??

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Must be RO or distilled water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks... so do most folks purchase distilled water? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

GOSKN5 said:


> Thanks... so do most folks purchase distilled water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I would say most have RO filters, hauling large containers of water gets old pretty quickly.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got ya... with only one tank and daily or every other day misting.. I think buying would be my route... shame I have an rodi and constantly have water for my reef... but I'm guessing the DI part isn't what's needed?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Isn't it almost the same thing? The important thing is that there's no minerals left in the water as it builds up and eventually clogs the misting nozzles.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm manually misting, so that's not a concern.. but I think there are other reasons you want distilled or RO... and as for RODI vs RO only... I'm not sure

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

All finished planting... will add leaves next and be done! I think it came out pretty good..

https://youtu.be/6Wo5oDBilh0










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Added leaf litter... pretty happy with the turnout... 











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DVent (Oct 15, 2009)

Your setup looks great When will you be getting your frogs?


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you.. I plan on ordering the frogs on 3/10... so that following week if all goes well

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

What should the FF media consistency look like? I followed NeHerps instructions, but to me the media looks a little dry/hard... it's been about 4 days should I see anything yet?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evansj31 (Feb 25, 2017)

How long did it take to complete the vivarium? This looks great and I'm sure it took a lot of patience and thinking.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks.. the build probably took about a week or so.. then plants and other additions etc.. start to frogs about 6 weeks or so... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Added a few more things.. moss, anubias and another piece of cork bark across the back... hope to provide a higher perch for frogs... 

Going this weekend to pick up some frogs!! 





































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I LOVE it... the extra piece of wood fills it in nicely too.

1 week to build??? I spent twice that staring at the tank trying to decide what to do. Well done.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha thanks.. probably more like 2 weeks start to finish now that I think about it.. allowing the layers to dry etc.. then of course the other stuff took a few more weeks.... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

If going leucs.. how many would be appropriate for this tank? 3 or 4?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Added 3 baby leucs!!





































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Good luck!!! That's a great setup for those little guys.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks... 

So all 3 were up front and I decided to try and drop some flies in.. they all took off and hid haha... so by the time they came back out most of the flies were hiding as well..

I assume this is ok to have flies crawling around randomly... I also guess eventually the frogs will get used to the flies being dropped in from the top each night?? Thanks...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RiversEdge (Feb 20, 2017)

I really like the corner tank setup with the curved glass front. I'm curious as to why you made the dirt so deep on the right side of the tank. I'm sort of a newb here and I'm wondering if there's a reason for doing that.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I really like the corner tank setup with the curved glass front. I'm curious as to why you made the dirt so deep on the right side of the tank. I'm sort of a newb here and I'm wondering if there's a reason for doing that.


I probably went a little overboard on the drainage layer.. I ordered too much and wanted to be certain I kept the water table away from the soil.. I also wanted to create a slope affect up from the little "stream"... all these combined that's how it turned out... again could have probably been an inch or more less.. 

Since the water only drips and very slowly at that it seems to be working fine.. I don't mind it as I actually like looking at the soil and seeing the springtails and isopods moving around... and it gives me a good deep base for plants etc... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice frogs and great looking set-up!

I see you had a couple ff questions. I'm not familiar with NEHerp media, but when you make your media it should be goopy, not solid, not powdery, not runny. Somewhere between mash potatoes and oatmeal consistency. Follow the directions exactly, if there's a little media that's powdery or too wet, it's usually balanced out once fly larvae start burrowing through it. I dont even mix my media I just put in hot water and let sit.

Don't worry about the frogs not eating the flies immediately when you put them in. They will get them eventually. Pay attention to how many flies remain in the enclosure to gauge how much/often you should feed. Make sure you're dusting with good vitamins!

Good Luck!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

And FYI your RODI unit produces water just fine for your frogs. No need to buy water.


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems all three are settling in... one is very bold and almost always out.. one is usually out.. and one is more shy but comes around eventually at feeding time...










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tank is growing in some... really enjoying it..



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

https://youtu.be/z7c5lGcpPT0




























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tank is growing in nicely... going to add a few mini orchids at some point... 

Frogs are doing great.. really fun to watch and all great eaters and hunters...























































Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Few new shots









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel like this tank would look good with some ficus on the background... or something like that! Ficus is really fast growing by the way if you would consider it. But the tank looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Really starting too look like a forest in here!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dreamfinder (Feb 26, 2018)

Your vivarium is beautiful! I am looking at building one with a 54 gallon corner tank. I will likely follow your build method. Is there anything you would change if you were to do it again?


----------

